# WORD 2003 insert object as picture problem



## bristles1 (Dec 2, 2008)

when trying to insert a picture as an object without linking and not as an icon it doesn't matter what type of picture file i try to insert .bmp , .jpg the picture shows as an icon. the isnert picture as icon box is unticked. I found a temporary solution by converting the picture to a 24 bit bmp file but this as stopped working.
i'm using word 2003 with sp3 and office 2007 compatability pack installed . 

can someone tell me how to get to see the picture i'mtrying to install rather than an icon.


----------



## rkinsey (Dec 4, 2008)

Insert picture from file.

Dont insert and object.


----------



## bristles1 (Dec 5, 2008)

problem solved , the picture has to be installed as an object. Has adobe photoshop was installed the ole it uses fails to allow pictures as objects . By going to xp and removing paint then reinstalling paint the microsoft ole is reinstated as default allowing pictures to be installed as objects.


----------

